# Créer des PDF sur iPad ?



## iLooo (3 Juin 2010)

Bonjour,
y a-t-il un moyen de _créer_ des PDF depuis l'iPad (l'équivalent de "imprimer en PDF" sous MacOS)?
Je souhaiterais par exemple imprimer en PDF des articles lus sur le web depuis safari pour les garder sur l'iDisk, la dropbox ou simplement sur l'iPad pour les relire avec GoodReader.
Je n'ai rien trouvé dans ce sens sur le forum, ni sur l'appStore.
Merci pour vos conseils!


----------



## Deleted member 155345 (3 Juin 2010)

je ne pense pas qu'on puisse


----------



## jahrom (3 Juin 2010)

iLooo a dit:


> Bonjour,
> y a-t-il un moyen de _créer_ des PDF depuis l'iPad (l'équivalent de "imprimer en PDF" sous MacOS)?
> Je souhaiterais par exemple imprimer en PDF des articles lus sur le web depuis safari pour les garder sur l'iDisk, la dropbox ou simplement sur l'iPad pour les relire avec GoodReader.
> Je n'ai rien trouvé dans ce sens sur le forum, ni sur l'appStore.
> Merci pour vos conseils!




Peut être en copiant l'article, en le collant dans pages et en exportant en pdf.

(attention j'ai des soucis de police sur l'export pdf dans la suite iworks)


----------



## nasper70 (13 Janvier 2011)

Au démarrage de Pages ou Numbers, vous pouvez envoyer par email ou sur iwork le fichier sélectionné dans le format de votre choix y compris PDF.


----------



## defre2937 (13 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour,

le navigateur icab a de nombreuses options qui ne sont pas dans safari mobile, il permet notamment de garder en mémoire des pages web et de les lire offline mais aussi de les envoyer vers dropbox. il a également une fonction de "gestionnaire" de téléchargement qui est interessante

ça ne répond peut être pas paraitement a ton besoin mais ça  me semble pas mal. 

je viens de le découvrir il y a 2 jours et je ne m'en sépare plus


----------



## etidej (7 Février 2012)

Une astuce sur mon blog 

http://cblogpad.wordpress.com/


----------



## MJF (7 Février 2012)

Il existe aussi PDFpen pour iPad, 7.99 , mais super facile d'utilisation. 
Super App si on fait beaucoup de PDF...

http://www.smilesoftware.com/PDFpen/iOS/index.html


----------



## etidej (7 Février 2012)

MJF a dit:


> Il existe aussi PDFpen pour iPad, 7.99 , mais super facile d'utilisation.
> Super App si on fait beaucoup de PDF...
> 
> http://www.smilesoftware.com/PDFpen/iOS/index.html



Je préfère ma solution gratuite couplé à un iPad ouvert mais merci je vais voir...


----------

